# SPRING POLES



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

bout to move somewhere where i can have one and interested to see everyones DIY spring pole post up pics and maybe a little info on it thanks!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/do-yourself/8006-how-make-spring-pole-pic-heavy.html Hope this helps


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

cool thanks man cant see the pics but some nice directions thanks!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

take two feet of rope and put it through trhe links of chain tie both ends attach a garage door spring to midle link a good 80-90 lbs spring will do and then attach that to three feet of heavy chain you can attach it to a strong linb on a tree or you can make an "A-Frame" make she you have it set up so you can ajust the height because some dogs like diferent heights and some can jump higher than others, also you can use cow hide it works well. I hope this is helpful!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> take two feet of rope and put it through trhe links of chain tie both ends attach a garage door spring to midle link a good 80-90 lbs spring will do and then attach that to three feet of heavy chain you can attach it to a strong linb on a tree or you can make an "A-Frame" make she you have it set up so you can ajust the height because some dogs like diferent heights and some can jump higher than others, also you can use cow hide it works well. I hope this is helpful!


:goodpost: its good to have your dogs be able to touch the ground also to reduce the risk of injury


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thanks I forgot to put that about touching the ground.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

thnks for all the info so has anyone used burlap as a biting surface?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I never thought about it but i think it would not last as long as you dog.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

blurzredg4 said:


> thnks for all the info so has anyone used burlap as a biting surface?


i've thought about using that. and i've heard of people using it, but mostly people just use a cow hide or a rope


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

here you go bro, made out of scrap 2x4's and a trampoline spring.. it is now buried


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

that basass man how is the trampoline spring workin i think it wouldnt be stong enough for mine he is about 70lbs.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

blurzredg4 said:


> that basass man how is the trampoline spring workin i think it wouldnt be stong enough for mine he is about 70lbs.


lol if you look really closely at the pic the spring has stretched out lol.. but it still works.. im actually thinking about getting rid of it, bc i live in the middle of a neighborhood and i caught a guy snappin pics of the dogs on it.. Just kinda makes me nervous with HSUS b.s.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

oh yea man that sucks lol would that be like parafanelia sp.? haha but that sucks


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

blurzredg4 said:


> oh yea man that sucks lol would that be like parafanelia sp.? haha but that sucks


yeah if you own pit bulls,pedigrees,leashes,collars,pedigrees, a computer, shoes, hats , shirts, springpoles, flirtpoles, and q-tips you are fighting dogs lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dont forget about ear wipes! only fightin dogs need those!!!!!!!!!


----------



## americanbull1 (Feb 10, 2010)

What i did is I have a basketball hoop cemented into the ground and is adjustable from 5ft-10ft. Bought a 150lb garage spring(big dog),rope,tug rope w/knots, 3 safety chain tow hooks. Took the rope knotted it to the hoop keep as short as possible left an eye lit so i could connect the spring to the basket without tearing up the rim, used a tow hook to connect them. take the tug rope, open a tow hook and fit before the last knot and close the nut, use the last tow hook to connect the tug rope to the spring. Best way to train the dog because i can start him low and work him up.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a few pics of Dosia on his spring pole. Mine is the same as Matt was describing garage door spring on a chain in the tree.  Here you go


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

is there a way to make a spring pole indoors?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Just a reminder to keep the dogs feet on the ground do not let your dogs back feet hang off the ground would hate to have another honeybunch indecent!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

care to elaborate on the "honey bunch incident"


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

gamer said:


> Just a reminder to keep the dogs feet on the ground do not let your dogs back feet hang off the ground would hate to have another honeybunch indecent!


What happened to Honeybunch?

Here's a vid of Dosia, his spring pole is low enough to touch the ground but he likes to swing and work his way down.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Honeybunch fell and broke her back and was paralyzed in the rear end, shame imagine what she could have given to the world. Which is why I always tell people to make sure the back feet are on the ground.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

gamer said:


> Honeybunch fell and broke her back and was paralyzed in the rear end, shame imagine what she could have given to the world. Which is why I always tell people to make sure the back feet are on the ground.


How sad, poor baby. Yea I always make sure my spring pole is low enough for Dosia to touch the ground too. Some one asked me about my pics a while back cause they do look a little crazy but I was hoping the vid would help show it better. My boy just likes to swing I guess lol.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Loki said:


> is there a way to make a spring pole indoors?


mine is indoors  we have it in our bedroom. i just made a thread with a picture of it. here is the link so you can see my indoor springpole. http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/23889-nizmo.html


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I dont have a pics, but I had ours inside for the winter.I just hung it from my punching bag mount.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> mine is indoors  we have it in our bedroom. i just made a thread with a picture of it. here is the link so you can see my indoor springpole. http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/23889-nizmo.html


That's def. not happening in these NY apartments.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

you can always hook it up to a punching bag hookup


----------



## tgp4lyf (Apr 7, 2010)

nice! ..............................


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Unless your realy worried about how high your dog swings i am not too fussed about having an incident where the dog will get hurt like Honeybunch did, out of thousands of game dogs for the period she is the only one who had such an incident, it was just a freak accident.

Truth is for the best workout for the dog its feet should be firm on the ground.

In a hell of alot of old matches the dogs spent a fair portion of time on their back legs wrestling the oppisition hence why over all those years of selective breeding for a particular role, our breed has two great big levers on the backend and the spring pole is the best tool in development of those two levers! 

I am not far off making a new one myself i will snap some pics when it is complete.
The easiest way i think is to buy a secondhand kids swing set and take the swings off, i concrete the legs into the ground a or at least bury them to prevent the frame lifting if your dogs a swinger! in the middle i fasten a rope as a tie off and connect it to a heavy duty tramp spring they cost me abot ten dollars down here plus postage. I then connect a pet shop bought tug rope and cut the furry bit off at the knot and off you go!
If you have a dog that doesnt want to use the rope to start off , all you realy need to do is make it irresistable and the laziest dog in the world will use it, just attach some cow hide and bobs your uncle.


----------

